# Considering a flight suit



## Lunawolfsong (Mar 31, 2016)

Hey guys. I saw an old thread where the person was asking whether he should buy the aviator harness or a flight suit. Then, I looked up flight suits on Youtube, because based off of pictures of them they looked like they'd be difficult to get on. I was amazed by how much easier it seemed than the harness (about two steps shorter). I've also been having problems with Kirby chewing on his aviator harness; it is now frayed where the leash goes into the buckle, which makes me very nervous that he will someday chew through it. I still haven't been able to stop him from chewing on it. I thought that maybe the flight suit could be the answer. I saw some reviews that said that they're birds chewed the shoulder straps, but I don't know if Kirby could reach it that well. Also, I like that the buckle is in the back, where Kirby is less likely to mess with it. 

I only have two issues: 1, it's 30 dollars, and since I make 0 income, that's a bit expensive. The aviator harness was about $35, but my mom helped pay for that. I've mentioned flight suits to her, and she thinks they are ridiculous, so if I buy a flight suit I'll have to buy the whole thing myself. 2, I'm worried about the fact that it doesn't have the elastic leash; with the elastic leash when Kirby tries to fly he is brought to a gentle landing. Is there any way that I can recreate that with a flight suit? 

I guess I'm asking the following: 
1. Which is the best brand? 
2. Where can I purchase this?
3. Is it worth the money? Is it any better than the aviator harness?
4. Can I lengthen the leash?
5. Is there any way that I can recreate the gentle drop feature in the harness with the flightsuit?
6. What happens when I run out of the diapers they send with the harness?

Thanks!


----------



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

Lunawolfsong said:


> Hey guys. I saw an old thread where the person was asking whether he should buy the aviator harness or a flight suit. Then, I looked up flight suits on Youtube, because based off of pictures of them they looked like they'd be difficult to get on. I was amazed by how much easier it seemed than the harness (about two steps shorter). I've also been having problems with Kirby chewing on his aviator harness; it is now frayed where the leash goes into the buckle, which makes me very nervous that he will someday chew through it. I still haven't been able to stop him from chewing on it. I thought that maybe the flight suit could be the answer. I saw some reviews that said that they're birds chewed the shoulder straps, but I don't know if Kirby could reach it that well. Also, I like that the buckle is in the back, where Kirby is less likely to mess with it.
> 
> I only have two issues: 1, it's 30 dollars, and since I make 0 income, that's a bit expensive. The aviator harness was about $35, but my mom helped pay for that. I've mentioned flight suits to her, and she thinks they are ridiculous, so if I buy a flight suit I'll have to buy the whole thing myself. 2, I'm worried about the fact that it doesn't have the elastic leash; with the elastic leash when Kirby tries to fly he is brought to a gentle landing. Is there any way that I can recreate that with a flight suit?
> 
> ...


i also spent a while thinking about this.

1. i dont have one, but i think a flight suit might be better because it has the extra "poop catcher" part to the harness.

2. bird-diaper.com

3. i have no clue.

4. no, but you can buy different sizes.

5. ive heard of that, its pretty cool. some tinkering should help, but you might just be able to get the aviator leash and somehow attach it to a flightsuit. (thatll cost you more so probably try something else)

6. you can buy more from the site, and they say you can just use those cotton pads as well. 

hope i helped! 

ps: i dont have a flightsuit but i spent a long time thinking about it and i still want one, but i havent gotten around to making the purchase.


----------



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

to be honest, i need to get her one. less poopy mess :wf cinnamon:


----------



## Tindi (Apr 8, 2016)

I bought one from here http://www.diapersforbirds.com/

Have not put it on yet, just got it today. I didn't get one with a leash. I think you could make your own pads out of make up pads from the dollar store


----------



## Brandon's-Fids (May 4, 2016)

You get them from the actual creator Avian Fashions and they are very good I have 4 and a hoodie too.


----------

